# Jockey Club room assignments



## ecwinch (Feb 27, 2015)

Do owners at the Jockey Club have priority on room assignments?  Or can an owner reserve a particular unit?

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2015)

My son owns a week there and the way I understand it you can request a unit
And they will do their best to accommodate. Anyone staying a full week gets 
Higher priority also.


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm there Monday to Friday next week on a partial week exchange.  I have put in my request for a Bellagio facing unit - I'll post whether or not I get it.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 4, 2015)

I am on the 9th floor Ascot Building Bellagio side for my four night exchange stay.  I asked ahead of time for this side of the building, and could not have gotten a better placement.


----------



## Dori (Mar 4, 2015)

Enjoy the view! We had a wonderful view of the fountains the last time we stayed. It was great!

Dori


----------



## Joe33426 (Mar 4, 2015)

I was at the Jockey Club last month for a business conference and requested a fountain view and the resort accommodated my request.  It was a great view, but a maintenance issue forced me to move to the Derby building.  Well, the view from there was even better....

I noticed that when you are by the elevators there is a display monitor "welcoming" owners back.  So, to answer the OPs question, I would imagine that the resort does try to accommodate owners first....

Next year for the same conference I am staying at HIVC Desert Club and I'm sure that the view won't be as nearly as nice.  Enjoy your stay at Jockey Club!!! I was impressed.  And it was quiet.   Something I really appreciate because when I visit Vegas I'm unfortunately there on business....


----------



## mrsmusic (Mar 13, 2015)

*unit 414B*

I have an exchange through II and I notice a unit number on the exchange. It's a one bedroom.  Does that mean that's the room number, and if so, where in the resort is it? Can you tell me?  We are coming in for a conference in October.

Thanks!


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm sorry but I did not keep my layout map of the property.  That said, I believe 414b is on the dark side, rather than the fountain side of the resort buildings.  The following prior thread is my reason for saying this.  Please do note, however, that this is an old thread, and I cannot be certain of whether or not what I have said above is true. 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22847


----------



## slip (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a resort map and Gophesjo is correct. That unit will be on the dark
Side with a wall view.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 15, 2015)

I have decided that even if I get the 'dark side' view when I book, Jockey Club will still be my 'go to' place for Vegas travel.  For me the location can't be beat, Platinum does a great job managing, and even getting onto and off of the property in my car is pretty easy for a strip location.  Sure, I love the fountain view, but I also love the peace and quiet of the resort, even though it is in the middle of the madness that is "the new Las Vegas."


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2015)

The Jockey Club is the best location for a timeshare resort in Vegas. You can lose your money in so many casinos in walking distance.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 15, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> The Jockey Club is the best location for a timeshare resort in Vegas. You can lose your money in so many casinos in walking distance.



Or - if you don't play, like me - you can see all of the zaniest people on the planet during a two or three mile walk.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree, it location is great. It's quiet and kept up really well. Service is great
And mf's are really reasonable. We go back with my son in July, can't wait.
He has one of the large one bedrooms and the layout is great, especially
With the extra Half bathroom.


----------



## mrsmusic (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for that info.  Being an exchanger, is it worth a phone call to see if we can get a room on the other side? We are fine if not, just curious 




slip said:


> I have a resort map and Gophesjo is correct. That unit will be on the dark
> Side with a wall view.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2015)

I think it's worth the call. I know they try to accommodate owners first and the
Highest priority are owners staying full weeks but it will really depend on how 
Full they are.


----------



## mrsmusic (Mar 15, 2015)

Since we're not going until October, what time frame would you suggest?



slip said:


> I think it's worth the call. I know they try to accommodate owners first and the
> Highest priority are owners staying full weeks but it will really depend on how
> Full they are.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2015)

When we went last year it was on a Platinum Interchange exchange and I called
As soon as I got my exchange. They just noted my preference on the 
Reservation. 

This year my son made the request when he called for the reservation but he's 
An owner now.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 15, 2015)

I would call right away as well.  Is the exchange through Platinum?  If so, they may have some flexibility, which could, however, not be there if the exchange is through another company.


----------



## mrsmusic (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes, it's through Platinum - through II - I got two separate confirmations which I've never had before.  Who do I call? The resort itself or Platinum?



Gophesjo said:


> I would call right away as well.  Is the exchange through Platinum?  If so, they may have some flexibility, which could, however, not be there if the exchange is through another company.


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 15, 2015)

I would call the resort.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes, call the resort and they will put the request on your reservation.


----------



## mrsmusic (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the info! I just called and talked with them and got a lot of info and asked for a Bellagio view if available


----------

